
Ask HN: Has YC changed it's MO for acceptance? - katpas
It&#x27;s been really interesting looking at the last two posts from the Macro introducing the new YC cohort.
Maybe an issue with the sample size, these could be the most late stage co&#x27;s in the whole cohort, but these seem to be reasonably well established start-ups with a lot of traction and previous investment.<p>My question is, is this typical of a YC company now on acceptance?<p>Links here: &quot;50+ million monthly viewers watch more than half a billion coubs every month.&quot; They&#x27;ve raised $3.8 mill already - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.themacro.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2016&#x2F;05&#x2F;coub&#x2F;<p>and<p>&quot;Currently, more than 15k broadcasters use Revlo’s platform–with a reach of more than 5 million fans.&quot; They&#x27;ve raised $1mill already. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.themacro.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2016&#x2F;05&#x2F;revlo&#x2F;<p>Note: This isn&#x27;t about why those companies would go for YC, network, advice etc. arguments make sense.
======
tlb
The companies profiled in the Macro are farther along than typical companies
in the batch. They're more interesting to read about than ones with no product
yet.

~~~
katpas
It would be interesting to see one from the other end of the scale to add some
balance too.

